# Choosing a board for snowboard cross event



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

I cannot comment on length of the board, since I'm qute heavy guy a and ride longest boards pretty much all the time. I'm looking forward to my 1st sbx event this year may be.

If you don't want to drop 1000+ on Kessler/SG/Oxess you can take a look at F2, Donek, Coiler. You're looking for something with modern technologies: titanal, carbon, etc. Main thing: titanal. This makes a huuuge difference in how the board feels and how stable it is.

Also you can try to find old sbx-specific board, something like Scott Cross. Will be cheaper, but not as goot as modern board.
Or older (full-camber) freeride board. They're pretty stable.

Also you may take a look at specific plates (Burton elevator ($50) and Palmer PLS($50) are the cheapest while Gecko plates cost $600+). This is someting you put between your bindings and board. 

Hope you have good bindings and comfy boots as well.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

If it were me and looking to dabble in it initially I would just start out with a nicely sharpened, decent length in cm stiff full camber directional anything you can get your hands on. If you like it after that look into more specific boards.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Wendy said:


> Hello,
> Im planning on competing in my first boardercross event.
> I currently have two snowboards (non-sbx specific). A 149cm Roxy Emminence (rocker-camber-rocker with magna traction) and a 152 K2 Eco Pop (flat-rocker). Both, I know aren't the best for this kind of event (very light boards). I normally ride the K2 and find that I have more control at high speeds but slide out a little when I make turns compared with the Roxy. The Roxy may be too short for me..
> Im 5ft6, about 125lbs.
> ...


Yeah have a look for some older boards, they will be much cheaper. 
Not all old boards are shitty.

I just sold my last, out of 3 Palmer Titanium Channels, all 164, all fuckin' Ferrari's.

Have a look for an old Palmer, you might get lucky & find one of these, but even if you don't find this model, lots of Palmer boards were built to haul ass.

He was the king of BX for years & years. 
Riding Palmers


TT


----------

